# Thoughts on sex as a teen?



## toonglermua (Mar 2, 2016)

I'm 16 and have been sexually active for a few months. I've told my mom, I've been using birth control and condoms, and I know the consequences of having sex.


----------



## bailsquad (Jul 21, 2017)

For me 16 is still a baby, if I am a mother, I won't allow my daughter to be sexually active. That age is too young.


----------



## briannafreeman (Jun 1, 2018)

I agree with bailsquad. The title alarmed me, that's why I came here. I was hoping to stop you. But it turns out you've already done it. Oh, no.


----------



## Wiey (Sep 8, 2020)

If you understand the consequences and using birth control - it's okay.


----------



## Yamly (Sep 10, 2020)

Wiey said:


> If you understand the consequences and using birth control - it's okay.



To be honest, I think it's too early. You should take it seriously and don't forget about birthcontrol. But if you are ready for it, just be careful and smart. Also, get regular check-ups in order to make sure everything is okay.


----------



## toupeemoor (Sep 24, 2020)

You are only 16! If you really know the consequences of having sex, then you wouldn't have done it. Don't waste your life, guys same as your age won't take you seriously.


----------

